# cheap printer ink?



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to buy printer ink at a discount for either HP brand or else a good quality generic? I just bought an inexpensive printer on ebay, a HP deskjet 1010 but it doesn't come with any ink.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I get my generic ink jet cartridges from eBay vendors.

But I don't use my ink jet printer much. I still use it for scanning and printing photos, but I have a laser printer for most of my printing. Laser saves me a bundle.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I would probably just re-sell that printer. HP printer software is notorious for blocking any other software from using any other printer. It was so bad at one point that I literally had to amend my terms of support a few years back to refuse software support to customers using HP printers. The very first HP inkjet printers were outstanding and cutting edge for the time. Epson inkjets are my preferred ones at the moment, but like Nevada I use laser for most printing. Oh yeah - cheap inkjet inks are often far inferior, and the refill process can be a pain. BTDT.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Oh yeah - cheap inkjet inks are often far inferior, and the refill process can be a pain. BTDT.


I've never had any luck refilling my own. I get refilled ink cartridges at eBay and they work fine.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I buy ink from LDProducts.com. Have always had good luck with theirs running in various HP printers, Epson, and Brother. One cartridge didn't install right a few years ago and LD replaced it quickly.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I use their toner. Seems to be a decent company.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'll check the ebay prices and will also will check out the LD products!


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

I go through tons of ink printing our labels, brochures, signs and flyers and always have 36 to 48 cartridges on hand in my office. I have two Canon Injet Printers. I buy the generic cartridges from Ink Technologies (http://www.inktechnologies.com/)

Canon brand cartridges that sell for anywhere from $15.95 to $28.95 (depending on color/purpose) only cost me $3.50 to $6.50 at Ink Technologies. And, when I order 12 or more at a time, I get free shipping. They usually arrive in 2-3 days. I've never had a problem with them, and they perform as well as the name brand. They will even send me free UPS labels so I can recycle the empties.

They carry generics for just about all the name brands.

Jim


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> I buy ink from LDProducts.com. Have always had good luck with theirs running in various HP printers, Epson, and Brother. One cartridge didn't install right a few years ago and LD replaced it quickly.


I ordered cartridges from L.D. Products on Thursday afternoon and they arrived via USPS on Saturday. What good service. 

Nancy


----------

